# MSD's LS2 Coils



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

*Multi-Spark Coils for LS2*

Direct replacement multiple sparking coils for many GM Gen-III engines 
Advanced circuitry produces three times the spark energy of stock coils 
Direct plug-in to the factory harness 

They said it couldn’t be done, but they haven’t met MSD’s engineers! At last, a high-performance, multi-spark replacement coil for the remarkable GM Gen-III small block!

The complex electronic controls of the Gen-III engine management system presented MSD engineers a substantial challenge, as the control drivers are built into the OE coils. We were able to design an advanced circuit that will operate with the factory electronics of the Gen-III engine controls while producing a higher output spark. Not only do you get a higher voltage spark, but the coil will deliver multiple sparks! That’s right - multiple spark discharge coils!

This version of the MSC is for GM’s LS2 variant, and will provide significantly more spark than the stock components. These coils produce up to three times the spark energy of the stock coils plus they deliver multiple sparks to help keep the engine clean at an idle. This new kit provides everything you need to install the MSCs on your car, including eight coils and mounting hardware.

Our regular retail for this part # (82478) is $719.99 and the current sale price -$639.99.

This sale will be running through Sunday (1/7). Orders can be placed online or by giving us a call at 1-877-482-9763.

Have a good day!




*TBYRNE MOTORSPORTS LLC*
*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE 
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR WEEKLY SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE FOR SUPERCHARGERS, TURBOS AND NITROUS KITS. PLEASE CALL FOR PRICING!*


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had an MSD ignition on a 1977 Jeep pickup and it was a 100% improvement over stock. What should I expect with these installed on my 05? Doesn't seem you would see much of a difference compared to the stock ignition. Also, will it effect the DOD feature?


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

A magazine did some testing with these and other mods in the last few mods. I saw that while thumbing through one day. Now I have to figure out which one it was. I'm not aware of any problems when useing these on the trucks with DOD.


----------

